# Need someone who understands!!!!!!!!



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

Do you ever get the feeling you don't eat alot and don't sleep much? Well this is what I am feeling. I can only eat a little bit. I woke up at 4:30 a.m. I thought that i was going to pass out. HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rima (Nov 3, 2003)

yes, all the time......especially during attacks when i wake up every hour or so to rush to the bathroom. but i dont sleep much any way. and getting the feeling that i dont eat alot.....well i dont eat much any way, but theres so much i cant eat. i walk around my kitchen sometimes, and look at all the food and say to my self, cant eat that or that or that.....very depressing. but you get over it eventually. sorry i dont have any suggestions, but maybe take a hot shower before you sleep to relax your muscles.


----------



## CG99 (10 mo ago)

Just joined this group. I feel the same. Not much sleep and don't know what to eat. So, so frustrating.


----------

